# Help test a new therapy website



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been working on a new website to help people follow through with their self-directed therapy. I know from personal experience how much of a struggle it can be.

If you are interested in being involved in the beta test in a few months, please sign up for the mailing list with the same email address that you have registered with your account on SocialAnxietySupport:
http://www.therapyglue.com/

Note: Your account at TherapyChange will not be publicly linked to your SocialAnxietySupport account. I only ask for the same email address because I want to make sure that only SAS members get to beta test the website.

You'll have the opportunity to test out the site before anyone else and provide feedback that could have a significant effect on the site's features.

Thanks!
Drew

P.S. I won't be providing any further details at this point, but I'm working hard to make it something that's actually useful!


----------

